# BCS-what will it take to get a playoff?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

1-What will have to happen to finally get a playoff system in college football vs teh B.S.CS?

2-What type of a playoff/bowl alternative would you propose to appease critics of each system?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is what I see it taking.

Donand Trump steps up and decides this is something he can make money on. So he sets up the "Trumpionship." 16 teams. Each team gets $20 million for each game they play. So a team progressing to the title would get $80 million. Conference champion from each of the 11 D1 conferences gets automatic in. Next 5 highest ranked teams, regardless of conference get in. Games are held in NFL stadiums regionally around the country. Playoff would be power-protected by seeding 1 through 16, so 1 plays 16, 2 plays 15, 3 plays 14, etc....

The bowls could all do what they want, inviting other teams, or play-off teams once they were defeated. None of the bowls have any bearing on who gets the championship now, so none of that would change under the "Trumpionship." He would sell the TV rights for a couple billion and sponsors would be lining up for commercial time. This would rival the Superbowl in TV revenue. Consider NBC paid $2 billion to broadcast the winter olympics, and you think they wouldn't throw down as much for a true, college football championship? 

NCAA won't do it. The existing bowl structure won't do it. The conferences won't do it. It would take an outside source like this to move it forward.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Won't happen in our lifetime in my opinion. I would love to see a 16 team tournament, but that is just a dream.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

the plus one would at least fix the current system. That might happen soon, but still doesn't fix the problem. You could still have 3 worthy teams for the title and who gets left out.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> 1-What will have to happen to finally get a playoff system in college football vs teh B.S.CS?


The four horsemen, socialist control of the country (vote republican), hells first ski resort or BYU winning another championship.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

bugz - you are dead on with that assessment. Can you believe we agree on something relative to BYU football? :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

16 team playoff with first 11 spots going to each conference champion, and remaining 5 spots at large going to highest ranked teams who did not win their conference. Knock the regular season back to 10 games to make time for the playoffs.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > 1-What will have to happen to finally get a playoff system in college football vs teh B.S.CS?
> ...


So, if I may extrapolate your points; you want a playoff, the only way you will get a playoff is for BYU to win the championship and therefore you support the Y in winning the championship?


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Only one way to get a playoff. Everyone in the nation quit watching college football. Try a month and see how fast they have a bracket set up. But that is the only way.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> So, if I may extrapolate your points; you want a playoff, the only way you will get a playoff is for BYU to win the championship and therefore you support the Y in winning the championship?


You ASSume too much, the point I was making is BYU has as much chance as winning a national title this year as hell freezing over. Whether or not I want a playoff has nothing to do with their chances of getting there.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > So, if I may extrapolate your points; you want a playoff, the only way you will get a playoff is for BYU to win the championship and therefore you support the Y in winning the championship?
> ...


So are you saying that the same scenario as last year can't happen again? I think it's a long shot but you have to agree that it's possible don't you? If BYU or UTAH if they were ranked higher goes undefeated they would go to the championship game over a two loss LSU or any other team if it happened again. I don't even think that would get us a playoff. Everyone just needs to face the fact that a playoff is not going to happen anytime soon, and that's a fact!


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Anything CAN happen, but for that scenario to play out:

The current top 6 will need to have lost at lest one game, possibly two.

That would only get them into the championship game, where a Florida/USC/Oklahoma/Texas team would probably be more than they could handle.

*BUT* anything *CAN* happen


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Anything CAN happen, but for that scenario to play out:
> 
> The current top 6 will need to have lost at lest one game, possibly two.
> 
> ...


Agreed, I just want them to get to a BCS bowl and win. If BYU can do it consistently over the next few years then they would be a legitimate National Championship contender but that's a big IF. So I would just be happy with a BCS bowl and a win. Going and loosing like Hawaii did is not a good thing and doesn't bode well for the non BCS schools. The school name has given BYU an advantage over all the other schools that have crashed the BCS as far as rankings are concerned so if they could start doing this on a regular basis they could get back into a national power top 10 team year in and year out, again though that's a big IF.


----------

